# Ware's Landscape Lighting Project



## Ware

*Ware's Landscape Lighting Project*​
This is one of those wish list projects that has always been pushed to the back burner, but @Fishnugget*'s* lighting project inspired me to make this a priority this year. :thumbup:

I ordered most of what I needed from VOLT Lighting. They make it pretty easy to get everything you need in one place. Once I designed my system I started ordering components as they went on sale. VOLT runs a few of their lights on sale each week (usually Tuesday through Sunday). I was able to get many of the lights I needed at 25% off. I ordered the rest of my materials with a 10% off code ("BACK2VOLT") that works when you spend at least $500.

VOLT has some excellent online resources, which include things like:


How-To Videos
Product Videos
How-To Articles
Build Your Own System Tutorial (definitely read through this)


----------



## Ware

*Lights*​
For most of my uplighting (shrubs & walls) I went with the Infiniti 30 G3 Aluminum LED Spotlights (300 lumen). These integrated LED spotlights can be purchased in aluminum (cheaper) or brass housings. They come standard with a 60° beam spread, but for lighting single shrubs I added the optional 35° optic ($1.97) and swapped them out prior to install.








For the columns on the front of my house I wanted something a little narrower than the 35° beam spread, so I ordered two All-Star Cast Brass Spotlights with 15° narrow beam bulbs.








For most of my path/area lighting, I went with the Max Spread Brass Path & Area Light, which VOLT says is their most popular fixture in that category.








To light the sidewalk path to my back yard I went with the Twinnovator Mini Path & Area Lights. These weren't in my original plan but they were on sale for 25% off one week, so I substituted them into my design. I'm glad I did because they light up the sidewalk really well.








The 2-in-1 Tiki-Brass Torch Lights were on sale the same week, so I ordered a couple of these to use next to my patio in the back yard.

https://youtu.be/8HvYvNHbADI​
For all of my bulbs, I went with the 2700K warm white color (most popular) and stayed around 3W or 300 lumens for each fixture. This seemed to be middle of the road for path/area lighting and on the lower end of the brightness scale for the spot lights (I'm not lighting any large trees or dark walls).

To mount the lights I used VOLT's Hammer 10" PVC Ground Stakes, which is the standard option (included in the price) with most of their lights. The tiki torches came with slightly larger 13" stakes.


----------



## Ware

*Transformer*​
VOLT offers several transformer options ranging from 100-1200W. I calculated my total fixture wattage to be about 216W, so I went with a 300W transformer. They recommend that the total fixture wattage not exceed 80% of the transformer capacity,

They offer a few different options for controlling the system (photocell, timers, etc); however, I have some iDevices switches that I use for other things around the home, so I am utilizing one of their switches inside the Volt transformer enclosure to control the system. With it I can turn the lights on/off with my phone or Alexa, and easily program them to operate on a fixed schedule.

​


----------



## Ware

*Wiring*​
For wiring I bought a 500' roll of 12/2 direct burial cable from VOLT. They offer several gauges and spool lengths. I think they say 12/2 is good for a single run up to 150ft in length.








Where possible, I ordered my fixtures with optional 25' lead wires (standard is 4'). There is an up-charge for this on most of the light fixtures, but it made wiring everything up in a hub configuration very easy, and with less connections.

For the wiring connections I used VOLT's 8-Way Pro Macro-Junction, 5-Way Pro Micro-Junction and 3-Way Pro Nano-Junction direct burial connectors. This style hub is not the best option if you plan on adding/removing lights later on, but I was pretty confident in my design and I like that these have a strong mechanical connection and are silicone-filled to ensure the hub remains watertight.

https://youtu.be/zgEhJMbrMnU​
I ended up with 5 zones in my system, and I color coded several locations on each run with different colored electrical tape.

​
Most of my wiring was inside mulched beds, so I just raked the mulch back and laid the wire down. To keep things tidy I used some landscape fabric pins from Lowe's to hold the cables in place.

​
I did have to cross the lawn in a couple places. To do this I waited until after a good soaking rain and used a garden spade to slice a small trench in the ground. I rocked the shovel back and forth to open it up wide enough to poke the 12/2 cable down about 6". Since the ground was really soft, I was then able to just walk everything back in place.








At each location where I crossed under my steel landscape edging I slipped the wire through a ~6" piece of 1/2" SCH 40 PVC electrical conduit to help prevent any future damage.

​


----------



## Ware

*Tools*​
To install the light fixtures/hammer stakes, I used VOLT's Foot Stomper Stake Installer. For $12, I highly recommend this tool - it made the installation of each fixture very easy. With it you can basically assembly the light fixture and stake on a work bench and then install the whole assembly at once - versus hammering the stake in place and then attaching the light fixture.

https://youtu.be/UFN43dEuW04​
For $5, I would also recommend ordering this lock nut wrench. It makes tightening the light fixtures to the hammer stakes a breeze.








I had to make two sidewalk crossings, so I ordered this 3/4" by 54" flex shank auger bit from Amazon for about $28. VOLT sells a similar one, but it is $45.








Here is a video that describes how to use it:

https://youtu.be/PzJ4Pmumxdw​
Another useful tool that I use a lot for light digging around the yard (setting gopher traps, etc.) is a Hori Hori Knife. I bought mine from Trapline, but there are many similar options available on Amazon. This worked great for some of the digging I did to hide the low voltage cables.


----------



## Ware

*Front Yard Photos*​


----------



## Ware

*Back Yard Photos*​


----------



## Ware

It is difficult for me to capture good photos of what it looks like in person, but hopefully these will give you an idea.

This was a really fun project and I am super-pleased with the results. Also worth mentioning, of all things I've done to the lawn and landscape, I think this is my wife's favorite, so that was win. 

Oh, and here is a look at the iDevices app - my wattage calculation was pretty close to actual. LEDs are great. :thumbup:

​


----------



## Redtenchu

Amazing work!


----------



## SGrabs33

Very nice Ware! I also think my wife would enjoy a set up like that too. I've been looking forward to your write up since you mentioned you were doing something like this a while back. Great work :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar

Nice job! Looks great! I love Volt products, I used them for my outdoor lighting as well.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Wow, looks awesome and turned out great. I appreciate the detailed write up.


----------



## TulsaFan

dfw_pilot said:


> Wow, looks awesome and turned out great. I appreciate the detailed write up.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Fantastic as always!


----------



## Fishnugget

Great Job Ware! All that hard work paid off, looks like a different house at night! :thumbup:

Volt is great because their videos are really good. You probably saved over 1000 bucks on labor costs. Your front and backyards came out really well.

Landscape lighting for some reason really appeals to wives, it had the same effect on my wife too. Also, get ready for compliments and questions about your lighting in your neighborhood. Especially if nobody else has any landscape lighting.


----------



## jayhawk

Thanks for the write up. I knew I wanted to not buy HD garbage and assume solar isn't there yet so i think you've saved me a ton of time.


----------



## PHXCobra

Looks amazing.


----------



## Ware

Thanks all. Here are some more photos in different light...


----------



## Fishnugget

Dayuuuummmm.....That first pic is bada$$. :shocked: :clapping: :clapping: :thumbsup:

The others pics are great too.

You can start BBQ's with your family!!!

Great job!


----------



## Ware

So much backyard awesome in this photo... VOLT Lighting, Yoder Smoker, Davis Weather Station, and 3/10" Bermudagrass coming out of dormancy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shindoman

Very nice! Now I will start obsessing about landscape lighting.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Wow, you knocked it out of the park with this lighting project. Nice job! I'm going to wait until I can step up my Christmas Lighting game somewhere to your level. My wife has insisted that I go pro this year thanks to that thread. I'll make sure she doesn't see this thread


----------



## Flynt2799

Looks fantastic!


----------



## gatormac2112

On the eventually list. Thanks for the detailed write up, I'm sure I'll copy much of what you did


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Wow I am a huge lightbulb geek and this thread was fantastic. It's hard to beat 2700k for outdoor accent lighting. Good choice there. Looks great Ware!


----------



## dslab

Wow! Excellent work! A few weeks ago I started preparing and making plans utilizing Volt. Thank you so much for your detailed description, this is so helpful!


----------



## Ware

Here are some more details about my installation. Hopefully this will help someone else along the way. :thumbup:

*Layout*​
I started with a copy of the drawing I had created for my irrigation system design and used different color highlighters to mark the locations of different style lights - blue for the standard path/area lights I was using, pink for the standard up/spot lights, and orange for specialty lights. This was an iterative process with many walk-arounds during the day and at night to visualize what I wanted to accomplish.

​
*More on Wiring*​
Once the layout was final I made copies of it and started sketching in how I was going to wire it. The clouds represent groups of lights that are wired together in a hub configuration. The numbers in the circles (3,5,8) represent the size and location of the hubs I used. The arrows represent a home run back to the transformer with 12/2 cable.

​
Note that I wired two or more "hubs" in series in several of the runs. It is maybe less critical for these LED systems, but hub wiring helps reduce voltage drops along the wiring run - compared to simply daisy chaining every light in series. It also greatly reduces the number of locations around the landscape where wiring connections are made (potential failure points). I stole this diagram from the internet, but here is an illustration of what I'm talking about with regard to voltage drop...

​


----------



## dfw_pilot

Great job on the photos, man. Keeping some blue in the sky for a dusk/night shot is Ware the magic happens.


----------



## Fishnugget

Great Job on the wiring diagram. What software program did you use to make the design?

The Hub Method is the best approach to avoid voltage drops and Voltlighting has the connector hub to make the wiring easier. Like you stated, you can incorporate both wiring methods by wiring several hubs in series and creating a daisy chain of hubs.

How easy was it to work the 12 gauge wire? You probably didn't experience any problems because all your connections had the snap type connection.

I plan to add some more path lights to my front.


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> Great Job on the wiring diagram. What software program did you use to make the design?
> 
> The Hub Method is the best approach to avoid voltage drops and Voltlighting has the connector hub to make the wiring easier. Like you stated, you can incorporate both wiring methods by wiring several hubs in series and creating a daisy chain of hubs.
> 
> How easy was it to work the 12 gauge wire? You probably didn't experience any problems because all your connections had the snap type connection.
> 
> I plan to add some more path lights to my front.


I used AutoCAD.

The 12/2 wasn't bad to work with. I made that selection based on the length of my longest runs and the wire size recommendation VOLT provides in their design tutorial:

​


----------



## Fishnugget

I used the same wire thickness. For some reason I thought I had used 14 gauge. I probably needed to go with 10 gauge because I stretched the limits of 12 gauge wire. I avoided it because of cost and the difficulty in working with it.


----------



## Zoysiaguy

Nice work Ware very classy


----------



## Harts

Great job @Ware. I always love the attention to detail.

Quick question: I am considering getting my lights from Volt (costly for a Canadian given they have a $1k min on the first order, but cheaper than any place here and better quality the Big Box stores). I plan on running a single main line from the transformer to my garden bed at the back of the yard and having 3 "zones" with multiple lights in each zone. If I read your diagram and explanation above correctly, I can connect multiple "zones" via the hub connectors and just use one main line off the transformer? As opposed to daisy chaining each light onto the main line.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ware

Harts said:


> Great job Ware. I always love the attention to detail.
> 
> Quick question: I am considering getting my lights from Volt (costly for a Canadian given they have a $1k min on the first order, but cheaper than any place here and better quality the Big Box stores). I plan on running a single main line from the transformer to my garden bed at the back of the yard and having 3 "zones" with multiple lights in each zone. If I read your diagram and explanation above correctly, I can connect multiple "zones" via the hub connectors and just use one main line off the transformer? As opposed to daisy chaining each light onto the main line.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Yes, you can string multiple hubs together on one run from the transformer - you just want to pay attention to the distance/wire gauge you are using and the number of lights on each run. I think Volt recommends limiting it to 10 fixtures on a single transformer run. You could probably get away with more in some situations, but I think they put that out there as a safe recommendation without doing additional math.

In the drawing below each red cloud represents a group of lights that are wired together in a hub, and the red lines represent how I have connected multiple hubs together on a single run from the transformer.

See step 6 of this guide for more information about wiring.

Let me know if you have additional questions!


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware, just a thought, since I don't know what your long term goals with your YouTube channel are, but if you made in depth videos about these kinds of posts that you do, I truly believe you would see massive growth in the channel (more so than you already are that is). There are a lot of people out there that don't know this forum exists and are hungry for this kind of knowledge presented in a relateable way


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> Ware, just a thought, since I don't know what your long term goals with your YouTube channel are, but if you made in depth videos about these kinds of posts that you do, I truly believe you would see massive growth in the channel (more so than you already are that is). There are a lot of people out there that don't know this forum exists and are hungry for this kind of knowledge presented in a relateable way


Thanks! I actually do have this project on my to-do list, and I agree about YouTube being a much larger audience - it's just hard for me to find time to shoot/edit them. I keep many of the project posts like this in draft form and work on them as I have time until they are finished - it's also easier to come back and edit/append them later. You really only get one shot with videos. I thought this project might be a good off season video though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimefam

Im both thrilled to have found this thread and bummed because here goes several thousand dollars more that need to be added to the ever expanding to do list for the new house. Your lighting looks amazing i cant wait to start designing mine.


----------



## RayTL

Glad to see this thread @Ware . I've thought about lighting at my place ... and that's where it ended, lol. Hopefully, I can use this for some inspiration at Casa de RayTL.


----------



## Ware

Jimefam said:


> Im both thrilled to have found this thread and bummed because here goes several thousand dollars more that need to be added to the ever expanding to do list for the new house. Your lighting looks amazing i cant wait to start designing mine.





RayTL said:


> Glad to see this thread Ware . I've thought about lighting at my place ... and that's where it ended, lol. Hopefully, I can use this for some inspiration at Casa de RayTL.


Thanks! It is difficult to explain, but the landscape lighting really adds a whole new dimension to enjoying the lawn. It is definitely one of my favorite projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harts

Ware said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Ware. I always love the attention to detail.
> 
> Quick question: I am considering getting my lights from Volt (costly for a Canadian given they have a $1k min on the first order, but cheaper than any place here and better quality the Big Box stores). I plan on running a single main line from the transformer to my garden bed at the back of the yard and having 3 "zones" with multiple lights in each zone. If I read your diagram and explanation above correctly, I can connect multiple "zones" via the hub connectors and just use one main line off the transformer? As opposed to daisy chaining each light onto the main line.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can string multiple hubs together on one run from the transformer - you just want to pay attention to the distance/wire gauge you are using and the number of lights on each run. I think Volt recommends limiting it to 10 fixtures on a single transformer run. You could probably get away with more in some situations, but I think they put that out there as a safe recommendation without doing additional math.
> 
> In the drawing below each red cloud represents a group of lights that are wired together in a hub, and the red lines represent how I have connected multiple hubs together on a single run from the transformer.
> 
> See step 6 of this guide for more information about wiring.
> 
> Let me know if you have additional questions!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help. I think I've got all the information I need. Working on the drawing now. I'll post a new thread when the project starts!


----------



## Ware

Harts said:


> Thanks for the help. I think I've got all the information I need. Working on the drawing now. I'll post a new thread when the project starts!


Awesome - can't wait to see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harts

@Ware did you put the max spread path lights on risers or is the height you have them the stock height out of the box?


----------



## Ware

Harts said:


> Ware did you put the max spread path lights on risers or is the height you have them the stock height out of the box?


I used the VOLT® Max Spread Brass Path & Area Light with the standard 24" stem and the 25' lead wire (because I was wiring everything in hub configuration).

​
I did not add any of the optional extension risers - the 24" fixture height worked well for my applications.

They also make a mini version with an 8" stem.


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber

I did my front with Volt about 5 years ago and have about $700 worth in the garage that has been been sitting there for a year waiting for me to get to it. No excuses now as today is the day I'm getting the fence installed that really needed to be up before I started. (Of course the contractor drove the Bobcat back and forth over my lawn yesterday during demo and ravaged it, but that's for another thread).

I'm glad Volt addressed a problem they denied existed at the time of my install. It used to be that they advised running the wire through the stake and then pounding it into the ground. You then screwed in the fixture. When you did that the wire would become twisted and sometimes pull out of the fixture. Lost about 4 lights that way. Customer service was not helpful. In fact they acted annoyed that I called. I guess the foot stomper addresses this. I think I'll order one for my install.


----------



## bwright

Where you crossed the lawn, are you concerned you might break a wire if you Aerate?


----------



## Harts

@bwright I made sure to go down a minimum of 6" with my wire. Most of my trench ended up between 6-8" deep.


----------



## ThomasPI

Digging this one up, how is the lighting and install holding up Ware? Construction on our house is getting closer and I'm very leary or installing low voltage lights due to issues with same from previous installs. Line voltage is more costly for sure but buy once cry once and I'm thinking to just eat the cost and be done with it despite code and electrician costs. I need to tweak our electrical plan I worked up to account for lighting.


----------



## Harts

@ThomasPI I installed Volt lighting last Summer and everything has held up well - even through our cold, snowy Winter. It will be one year next month and so far I have had zero issues with the lighting or the install.


----------



## Ware

ThomasPI said:


> Digging this one up, how is the lighting and install holding up Ware? Construction on our house is getting closer and I'm very leary or installing low voltage lights due to issues with same from previous installs. Line voltage is more costly for sure but buy once cry once and I'm thinking to just eat the cost and be done with it despite code and electrician costs. I need to tweak our electrical plan I worked up to account for lighting.


Excellent - no issues whatsoever. :thumbup:


----------



## ThomasPI

Thank you, I'll check them out. Concern is the elements from living basically waterfront on a salt water bay and corrosion. Our lot is just to the right of the horse shoe drive way and as you can see, the bay is just across the street about 140' away.


----------



## Harts

@EvanK might be able to weigh in on your concern.


----------



## EvanK

Hey Thomas,

Solid brass and copper will not rust or corrode but, they will patina over time to blend naturally with the surrounding environment. Copper will get that greenish hue (such as the Statue of Liberty). Any calcium or hard-water build-up can be cleaned with a soft cloth and soap/water (usually caused by direct, frequent contact from irrigation sprinklers). Being in close proximity to a large, salty body of water, the rate of patina may be accelerated but, it will not harm the performance of the fixtures. Brasso is a handy cleaner to keep around if you'd like to occasional shine up any metal fixtures.


----------



## JayGo

Great to find this thread as landscape lighting is my next project.


----------

